# how good is the DIRECTV HR10-250 as an OTA HDTV reciever?



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

I am considering making the HDTV plunge. I will probably opt for OTA for locals (because of better quality than the D* HD locals, which I'm not even sure are available, plus some nearby out-of-market stations I want to get), and then get a D* subscription. The above reciever has a built in DVR as well as being a Directv reciever and OTA HD tuner. How good of an HD tuner is it? Antennawise I'm in good shape, I'll probably go for the best I can get, but how good of a tuner is this to pick up weak, distant stations? Some of the stations I'll be aiming for are UHF about 50 miles away, which I can get analog currently.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I have no problem pulling in towers that are 43.6 miles from me, according to antennaweb.org. I'm using a deep fringe VHF/UHF antenna on my two story house. I found that my HR10-250 worked a bit better than my samsung HD tuner in this area. I cannot get towers 56 miles away, however, with any frequency.


----------

